# new wood in upper taylor



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

there is a log spanning the right 2/3 of the river at the top of Phils Flume....i dont know how long it will be there with the release but it was a surprise to us this afternoon


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

What/where is Phils?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

its the last rapid in the mini gorge below initiation.....initiation, 1st left, trainwreck, then a long pause, then the squeeze, and then phils flume. the entrance move is usually to split the pourovers and shoot dead center, then line up for the big hole just below. the log is resting on the the two pourovers that you normally squeeze through, from the right side, so the right and center lines are blocked. you can still go left. as i said it looked temporary, with more flow this weekend it will probably free itself. we are going up today (puttin on around 1 ish at new gen) and will report back if its changed at all.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Why not remove it if you are having a race.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

its gone anyhow. it moved down into a right-center line on the drop below it, but its in an area of little concern now. good to go!


----------

